# Sending pictures through Outlook Express



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am not sure if my post should be here or in XP area.
My problem is this...........When I want to e-mail someone a picture,I right click the pic,
send to mail recipient,and then given the option to resize the pic. I usally resize the pic and hit ok. From there it should be attached to an e-mail I wish to create. But this does not happen.I must drop and drag the picture into the e-mail.

Thank-you in advance for any and all responses.

P.S. - I just found out that I can not "send to mail recipient" any type of file.Not just my pictures.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

If the "make my pictures smaller" feature has dissappeared try this:

Click start then run then type in REGSVR32 SHIMGVW.DLL then click ok ( be sure to leave a space between *32 and SHIM*. a box will come up with 
DllRegisterServer in SHIMGVW.DLL succeeded. Then reboot your computer and it should be OK.

But,


daddymo3 said:


> P.S. - I just found out that I can not "send to mail recipient" any type of file.Not just my pictures.


This suggests your problem might be a bit more involved.


----------



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

_If the "make my pictures smaller" feature has dissappeared try this._

This has not happened,that feature still works.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is Outlook Express set as your default e-mail handler?


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

daddymo3 said:


> I am not sure if my post should be here or in XP area.
> My problem is this...........When I want to e-mail someone a picture,I right click the pic,
> send to mail recipient,and then given the option to resize the pic. I usally resize the pic and hit ok. From there it should be attached to an e-mail I wish to create. But this does not happen.I must drop and drag the picture into the e-mail.
> 
> ...


Why send a pic as an attachment. I use the insert "insert picture" option. Maybe you can do that assuming your mail client is OE.


----------



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

Outlook Express is my default e-mail handler.
The pictures that I want to send are quite large.....so I like the option of changing the size before sending. Does "insert picture" gives you that option to reduce the size before sending?


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

daddymo3 said:


> Outlook Express is my default e-mail handler.
> The pictures that I want to send are quite large.....so I like the option of changing the size before sending. Does "insert picture" gives you that option to reduce the size before sending?


No and i don't know the size limit for that option right now. Tri one and see if it will send.

In body of email click insert pic" icon next to the end after "create hyperlink>browse>find it on your HD>open>ok. It will appear in your email to send.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

daddymo3 said:


> P.S. - I just found out that I can not "send to mail recipient" any type of file.Not just my pictures.


Are you saying that you do not see that option when you right click on a file (not a shortcut) on your desktop (see attached picture) or that nothing happens when you do select that option?


----------



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

The option is there,just not working.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

daddymo3 said:


> The option is there,just not working.


Sounds like it _may _be a registry related problem. I found this thread where someone had a similar problem running Windows ME.

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email...ctioning.html?highlight=regsvr32+sendmail.dll

A note of warning; editing the registry can cause serious problems to the point that Windows may not boot up properly.


----------



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to the link you gave me,and read some of it.I find that I am missing this registry key....

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileEx ts\.MAPIMail


----------



## daddymo3 (Dec 29, 2004)

Is there anything that can be done if I have a missing registry key?


----------

